# Cool New Bowtech PICS!!! (Mission OBS)



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

The link doesn't work. It doesn't work on the other forum either.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*sorry try this.*

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2006-Bowtech-Mission/holiday-mission-compound-bow.htm


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I've seen some great prices lately that will do well for those wanting a back up bow or those just wanting to start out in the sport with great equipment!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like the same bow they are building for Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## ScottD (Oct 18, 2006)

This bow is available bare bow? The only one I see listed is in the complete set-up form.

Thanks,
ScottD


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

That link shows a bare bow price of $599.00.


----------



## ScottD (Oct 18, 2006)

That's what I saw in the "Pro Shop" comparison part, but the initial post here said the bare bow was $399. Just checking, because that would be a heckuva deal.

ScottD


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I'd go with what the website said.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*its a holiday sale.*

i just ordered mine and it was 399 for the bare bow. you have to call them to get that price. well online it says 677 for packasge so i called to find out bare bow price and they quoted me 399 so i bought one. should be here today or tommorow.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*i see what you mean....*

i see where the "pro-shop" compare says 599 but i called and they quoted me 399 last tuesday. i called to order it on thursday and made sure that price was correct and they said yes. my account has been debited 407 bucks and i should have it anyday now.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

That is a crazy good deal!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

geriggs said:


> i just ordered mine and it was 399 for the bare bow. you have to call them to get that price. well online it says 677 for packasge so i called to find out bare bow price and they quoted me 399 so i bought one. should be here today or tommorow.



That being the case, jts definately a sweet deal. Post some pics of it when you get it set up.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*will do.*

yea it was too good to pass up. i will post some pics after i get my QAD and sights on it.


----------



## ScottD (Oct 18, 2006)

Geriggs,

Did you ever get this Bowtech? What are your thoughts or impressions? I'm thinking about ordering one.

Thanks,
ScottD


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

ScottD said:


> Geriggs,
> 
> Did you ever get this Bowtech? What are your thoughts or impressions? I'm thinking about ordering one.
> 
> ...


what he said!


----------

